# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  "Wer älter als 45 ist und nicht regelmäßig zum PSA-Test geht, spielt mir seinem Leben

## Reinhold2

So die Aussage eines Professors von der Martini-Klinik gestern im NDR3, im Beitrag "Gesundheit". 
Der Mann hat recht!
R.

----------


## daniela3

hiess die Sendung wirklich Gesundheit; nicht Visite? Gesundheit wird in Bayern gesendet und Visite in Ndr...

----------


## LudwigS

Es war "Visite".
Wir hatten es gestern aufgezeichnet und soeben erst angesehen 
Gruß Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

Und der "Professor von der Martini-Klinik" war Prof. Schlomm.

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

Mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa!
Ihr habt ja sooo recht: die Sendung hieß "Visite" und nicht "Gesundheit" und der Herr Professor war Professor Schlomm. Wie immer netter Ton, mit dem "Moderator" Ralf die Korrektur anbringt! Kann man mir nochmal verzeihen?! 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## rolando

> Mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa! Ihr habt ja sooo recht:...


Du hast dir hoffentlich auch während deines Schuldbekenntnisses ordentlich gegen die Brust geschlagen.  :L&auml;cheln:  
Reinhold2 wie man ihn kennt, immer mit einem Schuss Ironie/Sarkasmus/Polemik gewürzt.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht hat noch einer Interesse dran.

https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...satest101.html

----------


## MD Weiss

Trotz meines Abschieds aus dem Forum erlauben Sie mir bitte noch eine Rückfrage:

Ist der Satz ein wortwörtliches Zitat von Prof. Schlomm oder eine Interpretation von Ihnen?

Bitte um Aufklärung da ich mir eine so pauschale Aussage aus Hamburg schwer vorstellen kann.

MfG

MD Weiss

----------


## rolando

Hallo Herr Weiss,

hier der Link zum 4-minütigen Interview mit Prof. Schlomm. http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Visite...entId=40534498
Dies dürfte Ihre Anfrage aufklären. 

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## reini99

Prof. Schlomm rät nur ab 45 Jahren zum PSA Test. Die Überschrift hier stammt nicht von ihm, wenn überhaupt nur von der Redakteurin.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## rolando

Hallo Reinhard,

die Überschrift dürfte nicht von einer Redakteurin stammen, sondern von Reinhold. Er hat ja das neue Thema eingestellt und wahrscheinlich die Worte von Prof. Schlomm in Form von 
*"Wer älter als 45 ist und nicht regelmäßig zum PSA-Test geht, spielt mir seinem Leben
*interpretiert.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Reinhold2

Irrtum, Roland! Die Aussage habe ich mir nicht selber ausgedacht, sondern die ist gefallen. Wahrscheinlich in der Anmoderation, oder ich habs im Fernsehteil der FAZ gelesen. 
Langsam verstehe ich nicht, wieso so eine Aussage so viel Gehirnschmalz in Wallung bringt. Ist  doch nicht falsch, die Aussage, oder?!
R.

----------


## Hermes_53

> Ist  doch nicht falsch, die Aussage, oder?!


Die Aussage ist in ihrer Richtigkeit leicht extrapolierbar: "Wer geboren wird, spielt mit seinem Leben."
Ist ähnlich gehaltvoll wie der angebliche Satz des Professors.

----------


## MD Weiss

Die Aussage ist falsch. Sie suggeriert jedem Mann, der seinen PSA Wert nicht bestimmen lässt, sein Lebensrisiko durch Unterlassen zu erhöhen. Dies würde gleichzeitig unterstellen, dass jeder Mann nach seinem 45. Lebensjahr an Prostatakrebs erkrankt. Die Bestimmung des PSA Wertes ist nicht protektiv, sie verhindert keine Erkrankung.

Die Bestimmung des PSA Wertes im Rahmen einer Früherkennung muss daher zwingend differenziert betrachtet werden. Diese Betrachtungsweise fordert Aufklärung, Beratung und keine Parolen. Sie dürfen nicht nur Vorteile herausstellen und Nachteile verschweigen.

Bis wir einen eindeutigen Tumormarker bei einem Prostatakarzinom identifizieren können ist die Früherkennung in der jetzigen Form unvollkommen.

In welcher Relation würden sie diese Aussage betrachten wenn sie Männer sehen die in jungen Jahren Früherkennung ohne jeglichen Tumorverdacht betreiben (niedrige PSA Werte, DRU, TRUS unauffällig) und innerhalb von wenigen Monaten ein hoch aggressives Karzinom entwickeln, mit PSA Werten die durch die Decke schießen bzw. ein Potential entwickeln an diesem Karzinom zu versterben? Einzelschicksale? Früherkennungsversager?

Wie sieht diese Aussage in Bezug auf Männer aus die grenzwertige PSA Werte vorweisen, die eine ganze Bandbreite der Diagnostik wieder und wieder durchlaufen. Die solange biopsiert werden bis man endlich ein Karzinom nachweisen kann. Die wissen, dass jede Biopsie eine Läsion oder lokale Entzündung hinterlassen kann die selbst Auslöser eines Karzinoms werden können? Von der psychischen Belastung kaum zu schweigen.

*Früherkennung ist wichtig, die Bestimmung des PSA Wertes derzeit unverzichtbar*. Früherkennung muss aber auch kritisch betrachtet und darf nicht überschätzt werden. Früherkennung kann man deshalb nicht in Verbindung mit einer positiven Beeinflussung eines Lebensrisikos bringen.

An dieser Stelle darf man einen Blick in die Glaskugel erlauben. Wir werden längerfristig Verfahren entwickeln die frühzeitig Karzinome identifizieren und deren Entwicklung einschätzen können.
Bis dahin bleibt uns nur ein Umgang mit der Früherkennung übrig die sich an Fakten orientiert, differenziert und uns nicht von Gefühlen leiten lässt.

MfG
MD Weiss

----------


## rolando

@Reinhold:




> Langsam verstehe ich nicht, wieso so eine Aussage so viel Gehirnschmalz in Wallung bringt.


Die Aussage ist schon starker Tobak - deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieso du dich wunderst so viel Gehirnschmalz in Wallung gebracht zu haben. 
Übrigens, weder in der Anmoderation, noch in der FAZ ist die Aussage - wie hier eingestellt - zu finden. In der Ankündigung des Sendebeitrags zum PSA-Test wurde davon gesprochen, dass dieser "definitiv Leben retten kann", d.h. im Umkehrschluss allerdings noch nicht unbedingt mit seinem Leben zu spielen, wenn man ihn nicht macht.

Roland

----------


## Reinhold2

> Sie suggeriert jedem Mann, der seinen PSA Wert nicht bestimmen lässt, sein Lebensrisiko durch Unterlassen zu erhöhen. Dies würde gleichzeitig unterstellen, dass jeder Mann nach seinem 45. Lebensjahr an Prostatakrebs erkrankt.


@ MD Weiss

Ihr erster Satz stimmt genau! Der zweite Satz muss durch z.T. zwei Worte ergänzt werden um zu stimmen: 
"Dies würde gleichzeitig unterstellen, dass jeder Mann nach seinem 45. Lebensjahr an Prostatakrebs *erkranken kann*."

MfG
Reinhold

----------


## MD Weiss

@ Reinhold

Vielen Dank für das Relativieren meines Satzes. Da gingen leider meine Emotionen mit mir durch.

MD Weiss

----------


## Reinhold2

Die Riesenstudie zum PSA-Screening in den USA war wohl auch ein Rohrkrepierer!
R.

----------


## MD Weiss

> Die Riesenstudie zum PSA-Screening in den USA war wohl auch ein Rohrkrepierer!
> R.


Wenn Sie Langeweile haben lesen Sie einfach mal hier weiter: http://www.gesundheitsforschung-bmbf.de/de/4839.php

Auch beschäftigen sich Studien mit der Reproduzierbarkeit von Studien. Die Ergebnisse sind leider ernüchternd.

MD Weiss

Schönes Wochenende!

----------


## Hermes_53

Schaut man nur in den Abstract der europäischen Studie: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...?dopt=Abstract
so findet man im letzten Satz, Absatz Methods: 



> Mortality follow-up was identical for the two study groups and ended on December 31, 2006.


Ich muss jetzt nicht die two study groups nennen. 

Folgt man den Link zum full text (oben rechts) und betrachtet Fig.2, so findet man nach 13 Jahren den Gleichstand im Sterberisiko wieder. Zunächst jedoch ist die screening Gruppe klar im Vorteil. 

Ich weiß demnach überhaupt nicht, woher die Fernsehsendung ihre Selbstsicherheit nimmt. Denn mindestens diese stellt die Sendung zur Schau.

----------


## silver dollar

*Moin,

CONCLUSIONS: PSA-based screening reduced the rate of death from prostate cancer by 20% but was associated with a high risk of overdiagnosis. (Current Controlled Trials number, ISRCTN49127736

das reicht doch

*

----------


## Hermes_53

"das reicht doch"...nicht.

Denn dieser Dein zitierter Satz aus der Conclusion widerspricht der Studie selber, wie ich vorher schrieb. Daher bleibt für die gesunden Männer im besten Mannesalter nichts übrig, als das Risiko der PSA Früherkennung selber für sich abzuschätzen.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
wenn Du der Meinung bist "conclusions" besser verifizieren zu können als die Studienautoren good luck

----------


## Willi-39

Hallo Roland, 
Dein Hinweis und Link war sehr nützlich .

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Visite...entId=40534498

Für mich, und vielleicht andere, die keinen Fernseher mehr im Haus haben.

Beste Grüße
Willi

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Willi

Dein Link ist veraltet. Der Beitrag ist aus der Mediathek entfernt worden, wie es alle Beiträge mal trifft. Also ohne Fernseher kommt man auch nicht viel weiter. 
R.

----------


## Heribert

> Dein Link ist veraltet. Der Beitrag ist aus der Mediathek entfernt worden, wie es alle Beiträge mal trifft. Also ohne Fernseher kommt man auch nicht viel weiter.


Als Direktlink
http://media.ndr.de/progressive/2017...43-5800.hd.mp4

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Heribert,  für den Link, nun hab ich es auch gesehen.

Was mich stört, ist, dass immer von der reduzierten Sterblichkeit
durch Prostatakrebs die Rede ist und nicht von der Gesamtsterblichkeit.
Hintergrund: Wer aufgrund des erhöhten kardiovaskulären Risikos
bei Hormontherapien stirbt, wird nicht dem Krebs zugerechnet,
sondern den Kreislauf- und Herzkrankheitein.

Bevor _das_ nicht geklärt ist, sollte der PSA-Test nicht in Form eines
Screenings (Siebung) angeboten werden, sondern auf individuellen
Entscheid und für Risikogruppen, also Chemiearbeiter, Fernfahrer
und andere stark chemikalienexponierte Männer, 
ebenso für familiär Belastete.

Prof. Schlomm hat kurz und gut erklärt, aber seine Behauptung, 
dass mit Früherkennung niemand mehr an PCa sterben müsse, 
blendet die aggressiven Krebsformen (GG5) aus, die schon vor der 
Primärtherapie gestreut haben können (Guck [4]). 
Naja, wir GG5er sind eine Minderheit, die in einer TV-Sendung 
schon mal ausgeblendet werden kann. Pech halt, wenn man dazugehört, 
aber in diesem Fall ist es ohnehin egal, ob man PSA teste oder nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## rolando

@Konrad,

in meinem individuellen Fall eines PCa's bei normwertigem PSA-Spiegel war die Messung sogar eher kontraproduktiv, da sie den Urologen trotz anderer Hinweise (die er mir leider nicht mitgeteilt hat) von einer eigentlich notwendigen weiteren Befundung abgehalten haben. Nachher war's zu spät - halt Pech gehabt.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

> Moin,
> wenn Du der Meinung bist "conclusions" besser verifizieren zu können als die Studienautoren good luck


Ich habe die ganze Studie gelesen und kann mir daher und durch meine berufliche Qualifikation tatsächlich eine fundierte Meinung bilden. Entsprechend bespreche ich das Thema mit meinen gesunden Freunden. 

Du darfst das entsprechend Deinem Verständnis ebenso machen.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Bevor _das_ nicht geklärt ist, sollte der PSA-Test nicht in Form eines
> Screenings (Siebung) angeboten werden, sondern auf individuellen
> Entscheid und für Risikogruppen, also Chemiearbeiter, Fernfahrer
> und andere stark chemikalienexponierte Männer, 
> ebenso für familiär Belastete.








...und Rennradfahrer! ;-)

----------


## MD Weiss

Die leidige Diskussion um einen einzigen Organmarker (PSA) ist in Bezug auf die urologische Früherkennung des Prostatakarzinoms definitiv kontraproduktiv und bewirkt derzeit das Gegenteil.

Ein Forum wie dieses sollte daher auf eine ausgewogene Argumentation achten und sich nicht von subjektiven Empfindungen motivieren lassen.

Vielmehr sollte mit guten Argumenten die allgemeine Akzeptanz der Früherkennung, nicht nur des Prostatakarzinoms, erhöht werden.

Hierzu muss erst wieder eine Aufklärung der Gesellschaft erfolgen. Wir sind derzeit so unaufgeklärt wie in den fünfziger Jahren und davor. Gerade die männliche Jugend kennt zwar durch das Internet alle möglichen  Stellungen und Positionen zur Befriedigung ihrer Triebe, kann aber noch nicht einmal mehr richtig ihre Geschlechtsteile benennen. Ganz zu schweigen von Kenntnissen etwaigen Funktionen und Zusammenhänge z.B.   von Hoden oder Prostata. Besonders dramatisch wird die Lage dann noch in anderen Kulturkreisen unserer Gesellschaft.

In diesem Zusammenhang müssen wir dann auch jungen Männern die Möglichkeit einer frühzeitigen urologischen Beratung bieten. Schlagwort wäre hier eine Jungensprechstunde und eine Früherkennung bereits im jungen Erwachsenalter (analog der Früherkennung der Frauen). Dies insbesondere, da das Thema Hodenkrebs in diesem Alter einen großen Stellenwert einnimmt. Bei dieser Erkrankung ist das Leid wesentlich größer, da es eben Männer trifft die gerade dabei sind im Beruf sich zu etablieren, eine Familie zu gründen und für finanzielle Sicherheiten sorgen muss.

Generell sollte auf das Thema urologische Karzinomerkrankungen mehr aufmerksam gemacht werden. Hierzu benötigen wir nicht nur Kampagnen (z.B. „Deine Manndeckung“), sondern auch Prominente Werbeträger und eine starke Lobbyarbeit durch Vereine die sich nicht nur auf ein urologisches Karzinomgeschehen konzentriert.

Wenn wir es schaffen das Fachgebiet Urologie und deren Karzinomerkrankungen aus einem Nischendasein zu befreien, das Thema Früherkennung quasi salonfähig und bei Männern nicht mit Schwäche assoziiert wird, haben wir eine Chance urologische Karzinomerkrankungen früh zu entdecken, zu behandeln und manches Leid oder sogar frühzeitigen Tod zu ersparen.

Tragen sie dazu bei, sprechen sie offen in der Familie, bei ihren Freunden, Bekannten, am Stammtisch oder im Verein über ihre Erfahrungen oder sogar über ihre Erkrankung. Sie können aktiv einen Beitrag, zur breiten Akzeptanz der Früherkennung, leisten. Danke!

Ich verabschiede mich, ihr

MD Weiss

----------


## Michi1

Je mehr ich hier im Forum lese um so verunsichert werde ich. Ich kenn z.B. noch keine andere Möglichkeit als die PSA Messung um Prostatakrebs festzustellen. Oder wissen sie eine ? Ich hatte keine gesundheitliche Einschränkungen und nach dem bei regelmäßigen Check beim Hausarzt der PSA zu hoch war wurde schon ein Cleason von 5+4=9 in 8 von 12 Stanzen festgestellt.

----------


## Reinhold2

@ MD Weiss

Die Sensibilisierung zu dem Thema geschieht nur bei unmittelbarer Betroffenheit im Verwandten-, Freundes-, oder Kollegenkreis. Alle anderen Appelle, siehe Anti-Raucher-Werbekampagnen, verpuffen wirkungslos. 
Als es mich erwischt hatte, ist ein gleichaltriger Feund von mir, in Panik, von Südafrika nach D geflogen, um sich den PSA-Wert messen zu lassen. Hätte er eigentlich auch vor Ort machen lassen können. Alle anderen Freunde und Bekannte sind auch alle zum Urologen zur Messung. 
Reinhold

----------


## MD Weiss

*Ein Prostatakarziom kann derzeit ausschließlich über eine Biopsie festgestellt werden. Ein PSA Wert alleine manifestiert kein Karzinom!*

Eine Früherkennung mit oder ohne PSA Wert kann lediglich eine Veränderung an der Prostata feststellen. Der PSA Wert ist zum Zeitpunkt der Früherkennung ein Organmarker der auch aus anderen Gründen erhöht sein kann. Gründe können z.B. sexuelle Präferenzen (Analverkehr), sonstige Reizungen der Prostata, eine Entzündung oder einer Hyperplasie sein. Die derzeitigen alterspezifische Grenzwerte dienen hierbei lediglich als Empfehlungsgrad für weitere Diagnostik (z.B. mpMRT, Biopsie)

MD Weiss

----------


## Michi1

Aber wer sagt mir wann ich eine Biopsie machen lassen soll ?

----------


## MD Weiss

Die Summe aller diagnostischen Parameter und das Beurteilungs- und Einschätzungsvermögen des Facharztes.

Im Klartext: Wenn Sie einen positiven Tastbefund oder Ultraschall haben, kennt Ihr Urologe in der Regel auch schon den Ausgang der PSA Messung. Andersherum kann man bei exorbitanten PSA Werten auch schon den Ausgang der DRU und des TRUS vermuten. Bei Entzündungen sind weitere Blutwerte und Laboranalytik (Urin, Sperma) aussagekräftig. Schlecht wird es für beide Seiten wenn weder DRU, TRUS und PSA einen eindeutigen Hinweis liefern. Dann sollte weitere Diagnostik (z.B. mpMRT) erfolgen.

MD Weiss

----------


## rolando

Lieber Michi,

solche Fälle wie deinen gibt's leider auch. Diese sind aber eher die Ausnahme und man sollte deswegen die PSA-Messung nicht grundsätzlich in Frage stellen. Wie an anderer Stelle bereits geschrieben, war die Ermittlung des PSA-Wertes bei mir ebenfalls eher abträglich, dennoch zweifle ich nicht an der Wichtigkeit dieses Markers - es gibt bis dato nichts Besseres.




> Je mehr ich hier im Forum lese um so verunsichert werde ich.


So geht es mir nicht. Allerdings nur deshalb, weil ich bei der großen Anzahl von Informationen zwischenzeitlich ganz gut dazu in der Lage bin deren Relevanz, Aussagekraft, Wichtigkeit,..., in Bezug zu meiner persönliche Krankheitssituation zu setzen. Ich glaube du solltest nicht alles was hier im Forum geschrieben wird auf die eigene Person beziehen. Dabei hilft insbesondere das Verständnis und der Rückgriff auf das "Basiswissen" hier im Forum.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet daran das ich überhaupt zum Urologen gehen soll. Erst der Hausarzt hat mir nach Ergebniss der PSA Messung 16,2 eine Überweisung geschrieben. Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall waren OK.

----------


## Urologe

> Danke, Heribert,  für den Link, nun hab ich es auch gesehen.
> 
> 
> Bevor _das_ nicht geklärt ist, sollte der PSA-Test nicht in Form eines
> Screenings (Siebung) angeboten werden, sondern auf individuellen
> Entscheid und für Risikogruppen, also Chemiearbeiter, Fernfahrer
> und andere stark chemikalienexponierte Männer, 
> 
> Konrad


Was Sie aufzählen sind Risikofaktoren für BLASENKREBS!
Hat mit Prostatakrebs und Screening NICHTS zu tun.

----------


## rolando

Bei den meisten Männern kommt bei der durchaus differenziert geführten Diskussion zur PSA-Bestimmung doch nur an:  
Die Verlässlichkeit des Markers ist nicht vorhanden, also verzichte ich besser auf eine solche Untersuchung - insbesondere wenn als Konsequenz auch noch eine Übertherapie mit Verlust von Potenz und Kontinenz droht.
Das ist nicht meine Einstellung, aber so habe ich es im Bekanntenkreis häufig erfahren.

Außerdem muss ich Reinhold uneingeschränkt zustimmen, auch in meinem privaten Umfeld sind alle Männer nach dem Bekanntwerden meines PCa's zum Urologen gelaufen, um über die Früherkennung eine eigene Erkrankung auszuschließen.

Roland

----------


## Mikael

> Bei den meisten Männern kommt bei der durchaus differenziert geführten Diskussion zur PSA-Bestimmung doch nur an: Die Verlässlichkeit des Markers ist nicht vorhanden, also verzichte ich besser auf eine solche Untersuchung


... und wenn dann TV-Ärzte wie Hirschhausen ex-akt dieses Argument gegen den PSA-Test bei "Hart aber fair" in die Welt trompeten, dann fühlen sich viele halt bestätigt. So nach dem Motto "Oh, wenn sogar ein Arzt davon abrät und diesen Test bei sich nicht macht..."

Mikael

----------


## LowRoad

Aktuell eine ganz *interessante Untersuchung aus den USA*. 




> *Conclusions*
> 
>              The incidence of fatal PCa substantially  declined after widespread PSA screening and treatment advances.  Nevertheless, rates of fatal disease among younger men have remained  relatively stable, suggesting the need for additional attention to early  onset PCa, especially among black men...




Würde vereinfacht bedeuten, dass der ganze PSA Früherkennungsheckmeck nur bei Männern über 54Jahren etwas bringt. Das wäre natürlich zutiefst unbefriedigend.

----------


## Urologe

Hi LowRoad,

das heisst, dass ein erster PSA-Test vielleicht schon mit 30 und dann wieder mit 35 gemacht werden sollte.
Ist der PSA-Wert dann unter 0.5 ist das 10J-Jahres-Risiko für Prostatakrebs unter 1%.
Zwischen 0.5 und 1.0 wäre dann eine zweijährliche und bei Werten über 1.0 eine jährliche Testung sinnvoll.
So hätten auch die jungen Männer mit aggressiven Tumoren eine deutlich größere Chance.

Mein persönlich jüngster Prostatakarzinom-Mann war 31 Jahre alt und einen habe ich mit 35 daran sterben sehen,
weil erst, als es zu spät war jemand daran gedacht hat, dass es auch Prostatakrebs sein könnte (ist allerdings schon viele Jahre her)

Das Screening greift eben erst statistisch ca. 10 Jahre nach Beginn (bei uns 45 LJ offiziell, weswegen auch erst ab 55 LJ ein sichtbarer Effekt eintritt.

----------


## MD Weiss

Das ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung. 

Deshalb habe ich schon immer für einen Basis PSA Wert in jungen Jahren plädiert. Dieser Wert kann intelligent genutzt, die Grundlage für eine persönliche Früherkennung legen. Diese Erkenntnis hat, in abgewandelter Form, bereits auch in den Leitlinien Einzug gehalten.

Ein Prostatakarzinom ist schon längst nicht mehr eine Erkrankung des alten Mannes. Mein Plädoyer ist daher die Früherkennung auch schon in jungen Jahren (spätestens ab 40) zu etablieren. Hierzu genügt es erst einmal überhaupt Männer in die Praxen zu bekommen und für das Thema urologische Karzinomerkrankungen zu sensibilisieren. Der PSA Test ist dann eine argumentative Folge und eine persönliche Entscheidung.

MD Weiss

----------


## Hermes_53

PSA unterliegt bei gesunden Männern natürlichen Schwankungen, die neben der Lebensweise von Zufällen abhängen. Zur Ermittlung eines Basis PSA reicht demnach nicht 1 Pieks. Man kann ein Zufallshoch oder -tief erwischt haben. Es muss also schon eine ganze Reihe Piekser durchgeführt werden, um die individuelle PSA Statistik einigermaßen wieder finden zu können.

----------


## reini99

Vor 5 Jahren habe ich garnicht gewusst was PSA ist. Mein Schwager fragte mich nach meinem Wert!!?? Danach war ich sowieso beim Internisten und habe den PSA ermitteln lassen. Er drückte mir gleich eine Überweisung zum Urologen. 7,7,ng/ml.
Krebs! Hätte ich früher den PSA Wert feststellen lassen, wäre ich wohl noch geheilt worden. Jetzt ist keine Heilung mehr möglich, da Rezidiv.Alle meine Freunde (72-84J.) haben sich daraufhin untersuchen lassen und haben erfreulicherweise sehr beruhigende PSA Werte um 1ng/ml.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## MD Weiss

> PSA unterliegt bei gesunden Männern natürlichen Schwankungen, die neben der Lebensweise von Zufällen abhängen. Zur Ermittlung eines Basis PSA reicht demnach nicht 1 Pieks. Man kann ein Zufallshoch oder -tief erwischt haben. Es muss also schon eine ganze Reihe Piekser durchgeführt werden, um die individuelle PSA Statistik einigermaßen wieder finden zu können.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der PSA Wert schwankt insbesondere auch mit dem Volumen. Je größer die Prostata desto mehr Schwankungen können sie selbst tageszeitabhängig feststellen. 

Bei einem jungen Mann ist in der Regel das Prostatavolumen im Normbereich (ca. 20cm³)  bzw. öfters darunter. Äußere Einflüsse sind daher im marginalen Bereich. Ein PSA z.B. am morgen gemessen, kann durchaus repräsentativ sein.

MD Weiss

Nachtrag: Bei einer Erstkonsultation werden Sie nicht gleich zur Nadel greifen sondern Beraten, Aufklären, Vor- und Nachteile besprechen.  Falls sich ein Mann dann zu einem PSA Test entschließt werden i.d.R. Urologen auf die 3 Tagesregel hinweisen. Kein Sex, kein Sport (z.B. Fahrrad), keine heißen Bäder, keine Sauna usw.. Das natürlich rein prophylaktisch da es zu diesen exogenen PSA Einflüssen mittlerweile konträre Studien gibt.

----------


## LowRoad

> Das Screening greift eben erst statistisch ca. 10 Jahre nach Beginn...





> Das ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung


Ja, das wäre eine logische Erklärung, aber noch kein Beweis. Sollte ich mich damit zufrieden geben? Noch nicht! Nochmals zur Erinnerung, untersucht wurde das Auftreten von innerhalb von 10 Jahren tödlich verlaufendem Prostatakrebs. Die Rate war nach Einführung des PSA Tests in den 80ger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts, mit einer gewissen Verzögerung, abnehmend. Aber nicht bei den jungen Männern. Sind die wirklich alle nicht zur Früherkennung gegangen? Ist auch sonst der medizinische Fortschritt bei ihnen so komplett ohne Bedeutung geblieben?

Wäre es nicht auch eine logische Erklärung, oder Hypothese, dass junge Männer oft eine eher schwierig einzufangende Erkrankung haben, und oft untertherapiert werden?

Ich glaube ein Fazit, dem jeder zustimmen könnte, sollte sein, dass junge Männer mit Prostatakrebs ihre Therapie besonders aktiv begleiten sollten, da sie oft nicht mit dem Mainstream-PCA identisch ist.

Einwände?

----------


## MD Weiss

Einwände? Relativ!

Zu aller erst müssten wir den Begriff "jung" definieren. Dann müssen wir uns in Erinnerung bringen, dass in den 1980er ein Prostatakarzinom einer Alterklasse 70+ zugeordnet wurde. Eine Früherkennung für Männer < 45 Jahren war zu diesem Zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht relevant. 

Selbst die Erkenntnise über den PSA Wert waren, in heutigem Ermessen, nach dessen Entdeckung nicht relevant. Damals ging man noch von kritischen Referenzwerten ab 10ng/ml aus. Diese Referenzwerte wurde im Laufe der Jahre immer wieder reduziert und zuletzt altersspezifisch definiert. Dies würde mindesten eine gewisse Verzögerung zu einem Therapiebeginn in den vergangenen Jahren erklären. Ob diese dann in Folge untertherapiert wurden bleibt spekulativ. 

Ihren letzten Satz kann ich voll und ganz unterstreichen.

Was ändert dies aber für die Früherkennung?

MD Weiss

PS: Betrachten Sie dies als mein letztes Statement. Ich werde mich an dieser Stelle wie ursprünglich geplant wieder ausklinken. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein Missverständnis zu der reißerischen Headline aus dem Weg räumen. Das Thema PSA wird in den nächsten Jahren für die Früherkennung keine Relevanz mehr spielen. Wir arbeiten daran  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

> PS: Betrachten Sie dies als mein letztes Statement...


Ist schon spannend hier bei uns, ne?

----------


## Mikael

> Ich werde mich an dieser Stelle wie ursprünglich geplant wieder ausklinken.


...was ich nach wie vor enorm schade finde!

----------


## Mikael

> Das Thema PSA wird in den nächsten Jahren für die Früherkennung keine Relevanz mehr spielen.


Gewagt, gewagt... Schade, dass Sie sich nicht weiter beteiligen wollen und uns verraten, was anstelle dessen treten soll. "Hände in den Schoß legen und hoffen, dass es einen nicht trifft" wird es vermutlich nicht sein.

----------


## MD Weiss

> Ist schon spannend hier bei uns, ne?


Darum wird dieses Forum ja auch so gerne in Fachkreisen gelesen.  :Blinzeln: 

Weiter so, wir sind auch lernfähig!

MD Weiss

----------


## rolando

Zitat LowRoad:



> Ich glaube ein Fazit, dem jeder zustimmen könnte, sollte sein, dass junge Männer mit Prostatakrebs ihre Therapie besonders aktiv begleiten sollten, da sie oft nicht mit dem Mainstream-PCA identisch ist.



Deinem Fazit kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen - allerdings erschließt sich mir hier der Zusammenhang mit der PSA-Früherkennung nicht wirklich.

In puncto PCa-Früherkennung gibt es für mich eine Einteilung in 3 Gruppen bzgl. der Nützlichkeit eines PSA-Screenings:
Eine erste Gruppe bei der sich im Falle eines PCa's der PSA-Wert entsprechend der Mainstream-Erkrankung entwickelt. Diese Gruppe würde von einer frühen PSA-Ermittlungen profitieren (abzüglich möglicher Übertherapie).
Eine zweite Fraktion entwickelt relativ schnell zwischen einem PSA-Messintervall einen aggressiven Prostatakrebs mit entspechendem PSA-Anstieg. Diese Männer würden ebenfalls noch Vorteile aus einer frühen PSA-Bestimmung ziehen, allerdings besteht hier, je nach Messintervall, wegen der hohen Aggressivität des Tumors bereits die Gefahr nicht mehr kurativ intervenieren zu können.
Bei einer dritten Gruppierung zeigt sich kein oder nur ein geringfügiger PSA-Anstieg deutlich innerhalb des Normbereichs. Diese Gruppe wird über ein Screening überhaupt nicht erfasst - das PCa kann in diesem Fall nur über DRU, bildgebende Verfahren oder auftretende Beschwerden entdeckt werden. 
Soweit mir bekannt, sind gerade die beiden letzten Konstellationen bei jüngeren Männern häufiger anzutreffen als beim "Mainstream-Alters-PCa". Dies würde auch erklären, warum gerade jüngere Männer häufiger durch das Früherkennungs-Raster fallen.

Mein Fazit: Man muss zusätzliche Möglichkeiten zur Früherkennung entwickeln - gerade für jüngere Betroffene. Neue/zusätzliche Marker, Bildgebung,..., was auch immer???

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

> Nochmals zur Erinnerung, untersucht wurde das Auftreten von innerhalb von 10 Jahren tödlich verlaufendem Prostatakrebs. Die Rate war nach Einführung des PSA Tests in den 80ger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts, mit einer gewissen Verzögerung, abnehmend. Aber nicht bei den jungen Männern. Sind die wirklich alle nicht zur Früherkennung gegangen? Ist auch sonst der medizinische Fortschritt bei ihnen so komplett ohne Bedeutung geblieben?


Sie sind in den 80er Jahren sicher nicht zur Früherkennung gegangen. Ein PSA Test war ja sogar zu meiner Zeit 2011 für >55 nur im Gespräch. Ich war bei Erstdiagnose 54 Jährchen alt... Der medizinische Fortschritt ist an den Jungen sicher nicht vorbei gegangen. 

Aber im Gegensatz zu den PCa Toten >70 haben die <60 gestorbenen altersbedingt kaum konkurrierende Sterberisiken. Wenn also zB der medizinische Fortschritt sagen wir 2 Jahre mehr Lebenszeit gewährt, sterben die Jungen immer noch an PCa, während ein Teil der Alten anders gestorben ist. Und schon sinkt die Sterberate PCa bei den Alten, während sie bei den Jungen gleich bleibt. 

Wenn Jemand <60 an PCa stirbt, muss man von einer hochaggressiven und schnell wachsenden Variante ausgehen. Bei PSA Früherkennungstests im 1 Jahr Intervall muss man daher Glück haben, diesen Krebs noch früh zu erkennen. Ansonsten ändert sich PSA von unproblematisch bis T3 oder sogar T4 nach Biopsie 1 Jahr später. Große Erfolgsaussichten hat daher die Erkennung von langsamer wachsenden PCa, sagen wir mal Verdopplungszeit > 6Monate. 

Das ist consistent mit Statement 3.1 der aktuellen S3 Leitlinie:



> Der Anteil von nachgewiesenen Prostatakarzinomen ist signifikant höher in Screeninggruppen verglichen mit Beobachtungsgruppen.
> Durch das Screening werden auch zahlreiche Karzinome entdeckt, die keiner Behandlung bedürfen.
> Die prostatakarzinomspezifische Mortalität wird durch das Screening entweder gesenkt oder nicht signifikant beeinflusst.
> Ein Einfluss auf die Gesamtüberlebenszeit ist nicht nachgewiesen

----------


## W.Rellok

Zur Therapie:
Ich zitiere LowRoad




> Ich glaube ein Fazit, dem jeder zustimmen könnte, sollte sein, dass junge Männer mit Prostatakrebs ihre Therapie besonders aktiv begleiten sollten, da sie oft nicht mit dem Mainstream-PCA identisch ist.


o.k.

Zur Früherkennung:

Für mich als  internistischer Hausarzt (1981-2012) war Früherkennung  ein zentraler Schwerpunkt.  Der Hausarzt war für meine männlichen Patienten die erste Anlaufstation. Der Urologe  kam für die meisten Männer erst auf Veranlassung durch besondere Indikationen in Betracht.

Nach der Adoleszenz (Impfungen, Gesundheitsuntersuchung für Jugendliche) war zunächst Funkstille. Im Verlauf des persönlichen Settings (Partnerschaft, Ehe, Berufskarriere)  wurde mit dem 3. Lebensjahrzehnt die Vorsorge  ein Thema. Dabei wurde in erster Linie an  Cholesterin, Herzinfarkt usw. gedacht.

Im Rahmen der Früherkennung war das Angebot der PSA-Bestimmung selbstverständlich. Beim Verdacht auf eine Erkrankung der Prostata  u n d Hoden (!)  erfolgte die Überweisung zu den umliegenden Urologen. Mit denen war das Vorgehen abgestimmt. Es war uns allen klar: ein beschwerdefreier 35-jähriger Mann geht nicht zum Urologen, nur weil dort eventuell eine PSA-Bestimmung erfolgt.

Auch wenn im Laufe der letzten Jahre die Früherkennung aus den bekannten Gründen in der Öffentlichkeit eher negativ betrachtet wurde, meine männlichen Patienten nahmen das Angebot an. Ich will nun nicht wieder ein pekuniäres Interesse meinerseits unterstellt bekommen  sattsam bekannte Wirtshausdiskussion. MeinePatienten waren dankbar.

@MD Weiss



> Zu aller erst müssten wir den Begriff "jung" definieren. Dann müssen wir uns in Erinnerung bringen, dass in den 1980er ein Prostatakarzinom einer Alterklasse 70+ zugeordnet wurde. Eine Früherkennung für Männer < 45 Jahren war zu diesem Zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht relevant.


- wie viele Männer um 35 Jahre konsultieren den Urologen primär zur Früherkennung ?

Ich freue mich jedenfalls über die erneute Diskussion.

Winfried

----------


## rolando

Zitate W.Rellok:



> ein beschwerdefreier 35-jähriger Mann geht nicht zum Urologen, nur weil dort eventuell eine PSA-Bestimmung erfolgt.





> - wie viele Männer um 35 Jahre konsultieren den Urologen primär zur Früherkennung ?


Soweit ich die Diskussion zum PSA-Screening unter diesem Thread verfolgt habe, wurde bisher noch nicht über die Instanz zur Ausführung der PSA-Bestimmung gesprochen. Ich denke aber, dass diese Aufgabe in erste Linie dem Hausarzt zukommt. Entspechend muss dieser auch umfassend über den PSA-Test und seine möglichen Konsequenzen aufklären. Und hier beginnt das Problem - leider wird diese Früherkennung in manchen Hausarztpraxen aktiv überhaupt nicht angeboten, bei anderen wird ohne weitere Aufklärung nur auf die Möglichkeit einer Untersuchung hingewiesen und zudem gibt es unterschiedliche Auffassungen in der Ärzteschaft ab welchem Alter eine PSA-Bestimmung durchgeführt werden sollte. 
Insgesamt habe ich den Eindruck, die Handhabung/Wertschätzung des PSA-Tests durch die Gruppe der Allgemeinmediziner bildet die ganze Bandbreite der PSA-Diskussion ab, nämlich von unnötig bis zwingend erforderlich. Solange hier nicht eine bessere Übereinkunft erzielt wird, ist ein vernünftiges Screening nur schwer möglich. Ebenso stellt die Einstufung der PSA-Bestimmung als IGEL-Leistung in der Früherkennung ein Hindernis dar. Zum einen, weil den Ärzten unterstellt wird wirtschaftliche Interessen bei der Empfehlung einer PSA-Bestimmung zu haben, zum anderen wegen der Auffassung, wenn die Untersuchung nicht als Kassenleistung angeboten wird, ist sie auch nicht notwendig.
Der Urologe als Facharzt kommt in der Regel erst bei Auffälligkeiten im PSA-Geschehen nach Zuweisung durch den Allgemeinarzt ins Spiel. Eine Erstkonsultation durch einen 35-Jährigen primär wegen Früherkennung wird es beim Urologen wohl sehr selten geben. Das gleiche gilt allerdings auch für die Instanz Allgemeinarzt - nach heutigem Stand wird ein 35-Jähriger wohl nur bei entsprechenden Beschwerden PSA-getestet. 

Alles in allem eine doch ziemlich verworrene Ausgangssituation, was das PSA-geleitete Screening anbelangt.

Roland

----------


## Muggelino

> Zum einen, weil den Ärzten unterstellt wird wirtschaftliche Interessen  bei der Empfehlung einer PSA-Bestimmung zu haben, zum anderen wegen der  Auffassung, wenn die Untersuchung nicht als Kassenleistung angeboten  wird, ist sie auch nicht notwendig.


Exakt dieser meiner Fehleinschätzung verdanke ich meinen Schlamassel.

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt wurde einmal angesprochen warum bei so wenigen der Krebs im Frühstadion erkannt wird. Bis zum 65. wuste ich noch nicht wo überhaupt ein Urologe seine Praxis hat. Mein Krebs wurde verstgestellt nachdem der Hausarzt mich beim großen Check hingewisen hat ob ich nicht einmal einen PSA machen lassen will. Ich muß ihn aber extra bezahlen und es ist nicht so das er etwas daran verdient, die Rechnung kommt dierekt vom Labor zu mir. Ich habe mich dann Überreden lassen. Nach dem dann mein wert festgestellt wurde hat er mir dann sofort eine Überweisung zum Urologen ausgestellt. Dieser hat dann noch einmal eine PSA Messung zur Kontrolle machen lassen, bei mir anschließend eine Biobsie gemacht und mich nach Feststellung von Cleason 9 in die Klinik überwiesen. Diese Messung und auch jetzt jede Messsung alle viertel Jahre beim URO sind kostenlos.

----------


## rolando

Zitat Detlef:



> Exakt dieser meiner Fehleinschätzung verdanke ich meinen Schlamassel.


Ich habe meinen PSA-Wert jährlich ab dem 50. Lebensjahr bestimmen lassen. Leider gehörte ich zur Gruppe der Betroffenen mit PSA-unauffälligem Verlauf und fiel durch das Raster. Allerdings hätten andere Auffälligkeiten (die mir leider ärztlicherseits nicht mitgeteilt wurden) zu einer weiteren Befunderhebung führen müssen. Die offensichtlich sehr sorglose Einschätzung des Arztes, dass bei meinem damaligen Alter von 52 Jahren und normwertigem PSA ohne Beschwerden, keine weiteren Untersuchungen notwendig seien, bescherte mir 15 Monate später meinen Schlamassel.

Dessen ungeachtet befürworte ich nach wie vor ein frühes PSA-geleitetes Screening - wenigstens  solange bis es bessere Verfahren zur Früherkennung gibt.

Roland

----------


## Reinhold2

OT

Die Gastroenterologen haben sich gerade geeinigt: Vorsorge-Koloskopie regelmäßig ab 50!

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## eca_ch

Meine (arbeitsbedingte) Erfahrung beim Erstellen von Leitlinien ist, dass es schon verd* gut ist, wenn man 80 bis 90% der Realität abbilden kann. Eine 100℅ ige Früherkennung betrachte ich deshalb, auch wenn natürlich erstrebenswert, als unrealistisch :Stirnrunzeln: . Trotzdem erscheint es mir vor allem bei "jungen" Männern angebracht, den Aufwand zu treiben die Früherkennung zu verbessern.

Bei meinem Mann spendierte der amerikanische Arbeitgeber einen "flächendeckenden" PSA Test, den mein aufmerksamer Mann wahrnahm. Das Ergebnis war "3.9". Die OP war "erfolgreich" und im Moment betrachtet er sich als geheilt. Ohne den angebotenen Test wäre der Krebs sicher erst sehr viel später entdeckt worden. Da hatten wir Glück.

Meinem jetzt 3 jährigen Sohn werde ich raten mit spätestens 40 die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen machen zu lassen (CAVE: mir ist bewusst, dass die in 35 Jahren+ ganz anders aussehen wird als heute) um Referenzwerte zu erhalten. Ohne Referenzwerte erscheint es mir schwierig.

Mein Mann geht mit seiner Erkrankung offen um. Die meisten Kollegen können nicht glauben, dass man schon so jung erkranken kann und ich kriege &-@# Kommentare zum Thema Sex. Denen, die es hören wollen rate ich zur PSA Messung in jungen Jahren, um Referenzwerte zu erhalten. Die anderen wissen es selber besser. 

Eva

----------


## rolando

Hallo Eva,

du hast es schon benannt, bis in 35 Jahren werden andere Früherkennungsmethoden zur Verfügung stehen. Bis dahin wird jeder Mensch mit einem Chip ausgestattet sein über den wireless alle medizinischen Daten auf einem, wie auch immer gearteten, Endgerät ausgelesen werden können. Zur jeweiligen Krankenkasse besteht natürlich auch eine direkte Datenverbindung. Bei Auffälligkeiten erhält man dann automatisch die entsprechenden Medikamente von einem mit der Krankenkasse vernetzten Anbieter mit einer Drohne  zugesandt. Im Falle einer operativen Intervention wird man einem in der Nähe befindlichen OP-Trakt zugewiesen. Dort erfolgt dann der Eingriff mit Hilfe von Robotersystemen, die durch einen räumlich nicht anwesenden Arzt über Datenleitungen oder Satellitenübertragung von einem krankenkasseneigenen überregionalen Zentrum aus gesteuert werden. Schöne Aussichten, oder?  :L&auml;cheln:  




> Die meisten Kollegen können nicht glauben, dass man schon so jung erkranken kann und ich kriege &-@# Kommentare zum Thema Sex.



Das Thema Sex und vielleicht auch noch die Thematik Inkontinenz stehen bei vielen Männern hoch im Kurs. Ich glaube schon manchmal beim Lesen des einen oder anderen Beitrags/Profils hier im Forum zu erkennen, dass die Angst vor Verlust an Lebensqualität in den bezeichneten Bereichen verschiedentlich Männer dazu verleitet, die für sie notwendigen Therapieschritte nicht zu gehen oder sich für vermeintlich nebenwirkungsärmere, aber weniger indizierte Therapien mit geringeren Heilungschancen zu entscheiden. 

Ich denke, als Diskussionsgrundlage hätte diese Problematik durchaus einmal einen eigenen Thread im Forum verdient.

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

> Die Gastroenterologen haben sich gerade geeinigt: Vorsorge-Koloskopie regelmäßig ab 50!


Wer geht hin??? 
Ist immerhin 'ne echte Vorsorge. Gewesene Bestrahlung der Prostataloge erhöht das Darmkrebsrisiko. Eigentlich also ein MUSS besonders für die Fans der Früherkennung.

----------


## LowRoad

Ja, ich bin hingegangen und mache regelmäßig so einen genetischen DNA-Stuhltest.

Darüber hinaus noch ein Hinweis auf den Altmeister Patrick Walsh, der sich 2014 Gedanken zur Früherkennung gemacht hat. Zu bedenken ist dabei allerdings, dass er Urologe, also Chirurg ist und seine Lebensaufgabe mit darin besteht 5ARIs (Finasterid/Dutasterid) zu verhindern. Trotzdem ganz interessant, wie ich meine:



/www.med.unc.edu/urology/advances-in-urology-symposium/symposium-archives/2014-symposium/pdfs/controversies-in-prostate-cancer-walsh-presentation

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich glaube, dass sich die Frage, Früherkennung bei Prostatakrebs (durch PSA-Screening) ja oder nein in vielleicht 10 Jahren erledigt hat.
Dann wird es Therapien geben, die auch einen Fortgeschrittenen Pca in den Griff bekommen.
Vielleicht ja sogar, Spritze rein, dass wars).

Zitat Eva: 


> (CAVE: mir ist bewusst, dass die in 35 Jahren+ ganz anders aussehen wird als heute) um Referenzwerte zu erhalten. Ohne Referenzwerte erscheint es mir schwierig.


In 35 Jahren wird die Früherkennung wohl keinen großen Stellenwert mehr haben (siehe oben).
Ich weiß, es ist eine hellseherische These. :L&auml;cheln: 

Durch Zufall habe ich ein altes Messergebnis, aufgrund einer Individuellen Gesundheitsleistung (IGL) vom April 2006, mit einem PSA Wert von 2.9 ng/ml gefunden.
Mein Internist hielt es für nicht angebracht, mich über den erhöhten Wert zu informieren.
2006 wusste ich noch nicht einmal, was eine Prostata ist.
Hatte er richtig gehandelt?

Ich kann mir die Frage nicht wirklich selbst beantworten.
Ich stelle mir vor, dass ich damals mit 54 Jahren meinen PSA Wert alle 6 Monate messen lassen hätte. Ein paar Jahre später wäre es zur Biopsie gekommen, und wahrscheinlich auch zu einer Therapie.
Bis April 2013 konnte ich trotz meiner zwei Vorerkrankungen mein Sexleben voll genießen.
Ich habe dadurch sehr viel Zeit gewonnen.

Es gibt einige wenige Erkrankungen, bei denen eine Vorsorge sinnvoll ist, z.B. eine Darmkrebsvorsorge. Gehört die Prostatakrebsvorsorge auch dazu?
Lungenkrebs und Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs werden es wohl nicht sein.
Eine Vorsorge ist immer nur so gut, wie die festgestellte Erkrankung auch behandelt werden kann.
Leben vs Lebensqualität. Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden dürfen.
Dennoch, eine gute Aufklärung, im Zusammenhang mit einem *Zwangs*- Screening wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es dann einmal in ein paar Jahren eine wirklich gute Aufklärung gäbe.
Momentan streiten sich die Mediziner noch, weil die Wissenschaft nicht genug liefern kann.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

> Dennoch, eine gute Aufklärung, im Zusammenhang mit einem *Zwangs*- Screening wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es dann einmal in ein paar Jahren eine wirklich gute Aufklärung gäbe.
> Momentan streiten sich die Mediziner noch, weil die Wissenschaft nicht genug liefern kann.


Was ist denn bei Dir eine gute Aufklärung? Lese ich weiter, ist es wohl die, deren Ansicht Du vertrittst. Ich finde aber eine gute Aufklärung ist die, die den Stand der Wissenschaft erläutert. Und die streiten noch aus fachlich guten Gründen. 

Gehst Du denn wenigstens zur Darmspiegelung? Wenn PSA Screening schon bei der Debattenlage verpflichtend sein soll!

----------


## eca_ch

Warum nicht so:
Ich habe die 40iger Grenze noch nicht lange durchbrochen, bin fit, erblich nicht vorbelastet und wäre im Geiste noch unsterblich, wenn mein Mann nicht einmal diese Tür (PC) geöffnet hätte. Trotzdem ist (und war) es keine Frage, dass ich alle 1 - 2 Jahre zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung beim Gynäkologen gehe. Der tastet dann meine Brüste ab und schabt am Gebärmutterhals herum etc. (alles definitiv nicht angenehm). Trotzdem ist das ein gesetzter Termin.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass Frauen durch die Verhütungsproblematik und/oder Schwangerschaften einen anderen Kontakt zu ihrem Gynäkologen und ihrem Genitaltrakt haben, als Männer zu ihrem, was vielleicht das Verhalten beeinflusst  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich denke nicht, dass man die Gesundheitsverantwortung vom Einzelnen weg delegieren kann. Zwangs-Vorsorgeuntersuchungen empfinde ich als ethisch falsch. Aber damit man entscheiden kann, muss man auch entsprechend informiert sein. Das PC eine Krankheit ist, die auch "jüngere" Männer treffen kann, ist noch längst nicht in den Köpfen der Menschen. Dementsprechend wird diese Vorsorge in jungen Jahren wohl nur von erblich Vorbelasteten betrieben. 

Die öffentlich laut geführte Diskussion um den PSA Wert als Vorsorgeuntersuchung hat der PC Früherkennung aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt geholfen. So sagen mir die meisten meiner Kollegen "Warum soll ich den PSA bestimmen lassen? Der wird doch eh kontrovers diskutiert und hat dann keine Aussagekraft". Das ist aber sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt, denn auch wenn es Fälle gibt, in denen der PSA Wert keine verlässliche Aussage zulässt, gibt es auch eine Mehrzahl von Fällen, bei denen der PSA Wert einen eindeutigen diagnostischen Fingerzeig gibt. 

Eva

----------


## Hermes_53

Liebe Eva, wenn dem so wäre...:


> ..., gibt es auch eine Mehrzahl von Fällen, bei denen der PSA Wert einen eindeutigen diagnostischen Fingerzeig gibt.


...wäre der PSA Test längst als Früherkennungsmaßnahme fest etabliert. Oder meinst Du, die Ärzte hätten das Ziel den Männern zu schaden, wenn sie zB beim Krebsinformationsdienst so schreiben: 
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....herkennung.php
oder beim US Amerikanischen National Cancer Institute so: 
https://www.cancer.gov/types/prostate/psa-fact-sheet 

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass ein paar Patienten dieses Wissen über das Nichtwissen einfach auf den Kopf stellen können. Dabei ist der Patientenbias, wonach Patienten das Risiko und die Gefahren einer falsch positiven Tests ignorieren, schlicht ausgeblendet. 

Merke: Die Treffsicherheit des PSA Testes ist denkbar schlecht. Das gilt besonders für das Auffinden hochaggressiver und entsprechend schnell wachsender Varianten. Einzelmeinungen wie von LowRoad zitiert mögen dagegen stehen, sie können aber die Ergebnisse objektiver Studien nicht widerlegen. 

Die Beliebtheit von Früherkennung sieht man am gewaltigen Feedback auf meine Frage, wer hier besonders von der pro PSA Fraktion denn wenigstens zur regelmäßigen Darmspiegelung geht. Die Darmspiegelung ist gegen den PSA Test ein Felsen der Zuverlässigkeit. Aber ausgerechnet der PSA Test soll zur Pflicht werden.

----------


## rolando

Noch ein Hinweis, wie der PSA-Test als IGeL von igel-monitor.de eingestuft wird. 
 Dieses Portal arbeitet im Auftrag des Medizinischen Dienst des Spitzenverbandes Bund der Krankenkassen e.V. (MDS). Für den IGeL-Monitor ist ein interdisziplinäres Team aus den Bereichen Evidenzbasierte Medizin und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des MDS zuständig. Die inhaltliche Verantwortung liegt bei Dr. Michaela Eikermann, Leiterin des Bereichs Evidenzbasierte Medizin. Projektleiter des IGeL-Monitors ist der freie Medizinjournalist Dr. Christian Weymayr. Inhaltlich unterstützt wird das Projekt außerdem durch externe Wissenschaftler.
Hier der Link:
https://www.igel-monitor.de/igel-a-z...tml?no_cache=1

Durchaus kontrovers diese Früherkennungsthematik?!?!.... :L&auml;cheln:   :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Hermes,




> Okt 11: PSA=70ng/mL Diagnose PCa nach Biopsie
> 
> Dez. 11 Radikale Prostata OP
> pTNM(2010): pT3b, G3, L1, pN0(0/12), V1, pM1(LYM), R1
> Gleason: 9 (5(95%) + 4)


Wie kam es zu deiner PSA-Bestimmung?

Winfried

----------


## eca_ch

a) ich bin in Ferien und am Telefon, deshalb nur kurz
b) ich habe mich deutlich gegen einen Zwangs-PSA Test ausgesprochen, also lege mir das nicht in den Mund
c) eine ausreichende Information (über + und - ) ist wünschenswert, da gehe ich mir Dir einher
d) im Wesentlichen möchte ich bei meiner Aussage bleiben, sie aber um "bzw. die Dynamik des PSA Wertes" ergänzen.
"Das ist aber sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt, denn auch wenn es Fälle gibt, in denen der PSA Wert keine verlässliche Aussage zulässt, gibt es auch eine Mehrzahl von Fällen, bei denen der PSA Wert *bzw. die Dynamik des PSA Wertes* einen eindeutigen diagnostischen Fingerzeig gibt."
Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren würde: weiss jemand in wieviel Prozent der Fälle ein erhöhter PSA Wert gemessen wird? Ich hab leider nicht die Zeit zum Suchen gerade. 
e) wie ich schon schrieb ich bin noch mehr als 8 Jahre von der 50 entfernt, da ist die Darmkrebs Vorsorge noch nicht so "beworben"  :L&auml;cheln:  deshalb ist die für mich noch kein Thema. Die (fehlenden) Rückmeldungen hier aber als Evidenz zu werten schmeckt für mich auch nach einem Bias.

----------


## Mikael

> wenn dem so wäre wäre der PSA Test längst als Früherkennungsmaßnahme fest etabliert. (...) Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass ein paar Patienten dieses Wissen über das Nichtwissen einfach auf den Kopf stellen können. (...) Merke: Die Treffsicherheit des PSA Testes ist denkbar schlecht.


Danke, Danke, Danke! Endlich haben wir die Erkenntnis: PSA als Früherkennungs-Instrument ist für die Tonne. Kann das bitte mal jemand an die entsprechenden Stellen in Richtung Ärztekammern und Krankenkassen kommunizieren? Das erspart sicher enorme Kosten und noch viel wichtiger: Diese obsolete Diskussion Pro/Contra hat endlich ein Ende.

Wer die Ironie findet, bekommt ein Eis.

----------


## Muggelino

> Wer geht hin??? 
> Ist immerhin 'ne echte Vorsorge. Gewesene Bestrahlung der Prostataloge erhöht das Darmkrebsrisiko. Eigentlich also ein MUSS besonders für die Fans der Früherkennung.



Ich wiederhole es gern:
Ich war vor 2 Jahren zur Darmspiegelung. Weil ich aus Fehlern lerne.
Es war alles in Ordnung und es hat gar nicht weh getan.
Und die Kasse hat alles bezahlt.
Das Leben kann so einfach sein.
Und wenn ich in 8 Jahren noch lebe, geh ich wieder hin.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich wiederhole es gern:
> Ich war vor 2 Jahren zur Darmspiegelung. Weil ich aus Fehlern lerne.
> Es war alles in Ordnung und es hat gar nicht weh getan.
> Und die Kasse hat alles bezahlt.
> Das Leben kann so einfach sein.
> Und wenn ich in 8 Jahren noch lebe, geh ich wieder hin.
> 
> Detlef


Als Pca Patient sollte eine Darmspiegelung alle 5 Jahre erfolgen.
Die wirst du bestimmt noch erleben!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Meine 1. Spiegelung war 2002. Die 2. folgte im Jahr 2012
Die Nächste ist nun Ende 2017 angesagt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

> Wie kam es zu deiner PSA-Bestimmung?


Zur wissenschaftlichen Bewertung des PSA Test als Früherkennung ist die Antwort unwichtig. Für die Befriedigung der Neugierde: 

Ich hatte minimale Bequemlichkeitsprobleme beim entspannten Sitzen mit üblichem krummen Rücken im Sessel. Gerades Sitzen mir durchgedrücktem Rücken im Stuhl ging problemlos. Nach ca 10 Jahren fleißigen Fahrradfarhren und entsprechender Konditition war ich vorher etwa 1 Jahr etwas faul geworden. Nach Wiederaufnahme des Radelns ging das puhpige Sitzproblem nicht weg und ich ging zum Hausarzt. Danach nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf. Ich kenne inzwischen Geschichten Angehöriger, bei denen der Hausarzt nicht ganz so fit war. 

In meinem speziellen Fall wäre ein zufälliger Früherkennungstest nur zufällig und vielleicht besser für mich. Aus nun 2 Rezidiven nehme ich eine PSA Verdopplungszeit auch in 2011 von 2-3 Monaten an- Bei einem jährlichen PSA Früherkennungstest wäre eine sinnvolle Früherkennung ein Glücksfall. Niemand weiß nämlich, wie meine krebsspezifische Lebenserwartung wäre, wenn ich schon mit PSA=20 zur Behandlung gekommen wäre. 

Auch der Herr Rellok weiß das nicht. Sonst besorgt er hier eine medizinisch fachlich zitierfähige Quelle dazu. Ich bin Wissenschaftler und lese nach, auch wenn ich kein Arzt bin.

----------


## Hermes_53

> b) ich habe mich deutlich gegen einen Zwangs-PSA Test ausgesprochen, also lege mir das nicht in den Mund


Hartmut S verlangte den Zwangstest, weil er die Sachen besser weiß. Die Genauigkeit meines Postings ließ diesbezüglich leider zu wünschen übrig.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut S verlangte den Zwangstest, weil er die Sachen besser weiß. Die Genauigkeit meines Postings ließ diesbezüglich leider zu wünschen übrig.


*Wie Bitte?*

Soweit sich der liebe Hartmut erinnern kann, hat dieser Hartmut S  folgendes geschrieben:



> Dennoch, eine gute Aufklärung, im Zusammenhang mit einem Zwangs- Screening wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es dann einmal in ein paar Jahren eine wirklich gute Aufklärung gäbe.


Diese vernünftige Aufklärung gibt es noch nicht, daher bin ich derzeit nicht für Zwangsmaßnahmen.




> Mein Internist hielt es für nicht angebracht, mich über den erhöhten Wert zu informieren.
> 2006 wusste ich noch nicht einmal, was eine Prostata ist.
> Hatte er richtig gehandelt?


Das ist die Frage, die ich zur Diskussion gestellt habe.

Gute Nacht!
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Tastuntersuchung O.K.
Mein PSA 04/2015 war 16,87.
Biopsie am 22.4.2015 : 8 von 12 Stanzen positiv Gleason 9
anschließend Op alles komplett
Bis jeetzt PSA >0,07

Wenn ich kein PSA feststellen lassen hätte wie würde es dann ausschauen

----------


## Hermes_53

> Wenn ich kein PSA feststellen lassen hätte wie würde es dann ausschauen


Das weiß Niemand und wird Niemand je erfahren. Es weiß auch Niemand und es wird Niemand je erfahren, ob Du nun länger und besser lebst als ohne Erkenntnis. 

Ganz besonders bringt die Extrapolation von Einzelerfahrung keinen einzigen Millimeter Wissen für die Allgemeinheit. Sonst könnte man medizinische Studien sparen.

----------


## LowRoad

> Ganz besonders bringt die Extrapolation von Einzelerfahrung keinen einzigen Millimeter Wissen für die Allgemeinheit. Sonst könnte man medizinische Studien sparen.


Kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen!

----------


## carloso

Hätte ich PSA nicht messen lassen dann weis ich nicht wie es heute ausehen würde, ich hatte keine beschwerden. Nun sind die Nebenwirkungen fatal, kann kein Wasserlasen auch nach der Schlitzung nicht. habe nächste Woche Termin beim Urologen was man da machen kann.

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Hermes_53

Das meinst du doch wohl nicht ernst, was du heute 8:16 Uhr geschieben hast, oder?!

R.

----------


## W.Rellok

@Hermes_53

Meine Neugierde ist erklärt in meinem Profil:




> Alter70 *Über W.Rellok*
> 
> Biografie        Bisher gesund. Kein Prostatatumor. Bin am Forum interessiert als Internist, 30 Jahren als Hausarzt tätig, jetzt Ruhestand.
>  Forumbeiträge  sehr informativ. 
>  Möchte weiterhin als Beobachter lernen. Hohes Niveau! 
> Wohnort        München              Interessen        -              Beruf        Hausärztlicher Internist i.R.              PK-Historie        keine


Winfried

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Winfried.


du bist niemanden verpflichtet Rechenschaft abzulegen.
Erst recht nicht den neueren Usern unseres Forums!

Viele davon können sowieso nicht richtig lesen.
Viele erkennen nicht einmal wer sich hier als "Helfer" angemeldet hat, oder wer als Betroffener etwas von der Materie versteht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Willi-39

Hallo in die Runde ....
*MD Weiss schreibt ganz zu Anfang ....*
_In diesem Zusammenhang müssen wir dann auch jungen Männern die Möglichkeit einer frühzeitigen urologischen Beratung bieten. Schlagwort wäre hier eine Jungensprechstunde und eine Früherkennung bereits im jungen Erwachsenalter (analog der Früherkennung der Frauen). Dies insbesondere, da das Thema Hodenkrebs in diesem Alter einen großen Stellenwert einnimmt. Bei dieser Erkrankung ist das Leid wesentlich größer, da es eben Männer trifft die gerade dabei sind im Beruf sich zu etablieren, eine Familie zu gründen und für finanzielle Sicherheiten sorgen muss.
_
Ein klares Wort zu diesem Forum. Die Idee wird seit einem Jahr von engagierten Urologen gefordert und gefördert. 
Lest auf Seite 149 ff des Buches "Liebe Lust Prostata". 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...4378#post94378

_Dr. Bühmann:
.... Es ist aus meiner Sicht nicht zielführend, wenn wir jetzt
die Männer ermuntern, mit ihren Söhnen zum Urologen
gehen. Es wird eher umgekehrt ein Schuh daraus. Die
Jungen  ich habe es erlebt  überreden schon mal ihren 
Vater, zum Urologen zu gehen. So etwa: Ich war beim
Urologen. Der hat mir alles erklärt. Der hat mir auch erklärt,
dass Du  Vater  jetzt in einem Alter bist (gehen
wir mal von einem Mann Mitte 40 aus), wo das und das
auftreten kann. Dann treten nämlich Jungen den Papa in
den Hintern und sagen: Geh mal mit!
Nein, wir als Urologen müssen die Jungen direkt erreichen,
nicht über die Eltern. Wir müssen die Eltern zwar
informieren, dass es so etwas (eine Jungensprechstunde http://www.jungensprechstunde.de/)
gibt, doch müssen wir an die Jungen direkt ran. Wir haben
mehrere Zugangsmöglichkeiten_.

Wenn sich etwas bei den Jüngeren ändern soll, dann muss die junge Generation an dieses Thema herangeführt werden. DANKE MD Weiss!

Gruß von Willi

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wenn sich etwas bei den Jüngeren ändern soll, dann muss die junge Generation an dieses Thema herausgeführt werden. DANKE MD Weiss!


Na ja, das ist schon richtig, lieber Willi.
Aber wer interessiert sich denn mit 40 Jahren für seine Prostata.
Die jüngeren Leute haben in dem Alter evtl. andere Probleme.

Eigentlich mag ich keine Bücher. Ich werde es mir einmal als eBook bestellen.
Meine Frau kann es dann ja lesen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Arne80

Die Diskussion geht mittlerweile wieder etwas am Ausgangsthema vorbei und zeigt typische Vourteile:

Zitat Hermes_53:




> Merke: Die Treffsicherheit des PSA Testes ist denkbar schlecht. Das gilt besonders für das Auffinden hochaggressiver und entsprechend schnell wachsender Varianten.


Der PSA-Test ist ja auch kein Karzinomspezifischer Test, sondern ein *Organmarker*, wie MD Weiss auch schon geschrieben hat! Niemand ergebt den Anspruch zu sagen, dass wir mit dem PSA einen Tumor nachweisen können, das sagt auch kein Arzt!
Aber wir können sehen, ob sich etwas in der Prostata tut, um dann mit MRT, Biopsie etc. ein genaueres Bild zu bekommen. Was ist daran schlecht?

Wenn man sich den Verlauf von vielen PCa-Fällen ansieht, die Vorsorge betrieben haben, sieht man meist ein deutliches und jahrelanges Ansteigen des PSA vor Diagnose durch Biopsie. Es ist doch absurd zu behaupten, man könnte mit regelmäßigen und frühen (!) PSA-Verlaufskontrollen ein Karzinom nicht im Frühstadium erwischen! Und darum geht es doch...keiner behauptet, dass man durch einen PSA-Test nicht mehr erkrankt, aber man hat eine hohe Chance, eine mögliche Erkrnakung früh zu entdecken, was den Sinn der Vorsorge darstellt. 
Das gilt insbesondere für langsam wachsende Tumorarten, bei jüngeren Patienten sieht es da natürlich oft schlechter aus, aber auch hier ist eine Chance der frühen Diagnose vorhanden!

Meine Meinung ist: man könnte mehr Leute retten, wenn bei PSA-Anstiegen über Schwellenwerte eher MRT-gestützte Biopsien erfolgen und nicht erst, wenn das "Kind in den Brunnen" gefallen ist. 

Aber hier sind wir beim nächsten Thema, nämlich der Angst von uns "armen Männern" vor der furchtbaren "Überdiagnostik" und vor allem der noch viel schlimmeren "Übertherapie"! 
Was will man uns bloß alles zumuten? Blutwerte nehmen (ja, ich weiß, wie belastend das ist, aber was soll's?) und dann will uns der Arzt auch noch tatsächlich bei PSA-Anstiegen biopsieren? Viel besser ist es doch, wie bisher einfach den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und erst bei Schmerzen irgendwann zum Arzt zu gehen, weil man beim Meeting im Büro nicht mehr sitzen kann. Nach der Diagnose dann am besten noch AS in Betracht ziehen oder maximal eine Bestrahlung in homöopathischen Dosen, um ja keine Nebenwirkungen zu bekommen! Zur Not nehmen wir experimentelle Therapien, Hauptsache keine Einschränkungen in der "Lebensqualität"! (Ironie aus)

Zurück zum Ausgangsthema: Der PSA-Test erhöht die Chance auf ein frühes Erkennen der Krankheit und deswegen: ja, wer es nicht macht,* spielt mit seinem Leben*!

VG
Arne

----------


## Hermes_53

Jau Männer, Ihr habt ja sicher so Recht. Die Studierten Dummköpfe vom NCI oder vom DKFZ sollten mal bei Euch in die Leere gehen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Jau Männer, Ihr habt ja sicher so Recht. Die Studierten Dummköpfe vom NCI oder vom DKFZ sollten mal bei Euch in die Leere gehen.


Evtl. auch nur die Wissenschaftler . . . . :L&auml;cheln: 

Wir lernen nie aus!
Gut, dass wir dich als "Wissenschafter" an unserer Seite haben . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 
Vielleicht werden wir eines Tages auch einmal erkennen, dass deine Arbeit produktiv war.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Würdest du mir nun mal bitte eine Antwort geben auf mein Posting.
Hast du ggf. etwas falsch verstanden?

Irgendwie gehst du mir nun auch auf die Eier, wie michi es bereits geschrieben hatte . . . . 
Trinke lieber ein Bier weniger, lieber Wissenschafter!

Gruss
hartmut

beinahe hätte ich geschrieben "gruss vom Forum"

----------


## Reinhold2

*                                                                                 AUFRUF*

Männer ab 45 habt Mut, geht NICHT zum PSA-Test. Die Krankheitskosten steigen ins Unendliche. Die Kassen stöhnen, Beitragserhöhungen in regelmäßigem Abstand. Die Bürgerversicherung steht vor der Tür. Also nix da mit PSA-Test. Ihr entlastet damit die Kassen und wenn ihr freiwillig auf Lebensjahre verzichtet, ist das ein vorbildlicher Beitrag zur Kostendämpfung. 

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## rolando

Hallo Götterbote,




> Das weiß Niemand und wird Niemand je erfahren. Es weiß auch Niemand und es wird Niemand je erfahren, ob Du nun länger und besser lebst als ohne Erkenntnis.


Bei dieser Aussage könnte man meinen, du gehörst zu den Anhängern des Fatalismus.

Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

hier ist ja wieder was los.....so viele erhitzte Gemüter :-)

@ Roland - Fatalismus oder nicht, die Aussage von Hermes ist ja grundsätzlich erst mal richtig.....genausowenig kann man wissen, ob nicht eine andere persönliche Therapieentscheidung zu einem besseren Ergebnis geführt hätte.

So, ich geh' jetzt in die Sporthallte und tobe mich am Volleyballnetz aus.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rolando

@uwes2403:

Hab mich heute bereits bei einer Runde Nordic-Walking ausgetobt - Zeit sich auf den Abend mit Fussball 1./2. Liga vorzubereiten. Da geht´s dann um den VfB und nicht mehr um den PSA. Mal sehn wie aufregend es dort zugeht - glaub allerdings die Diskussion hier im Forum ist heute nicht mehr zu toppen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

> So, ich geh' jetzt in die Sporthallte und tobe mich am Volleyballnetz aus.


Das ist gut!




> Hab mich heute bereits bei einer Runde Nordic-Walking ausgetobt -


Fett (Eis)  am Siel.
Das ist weniger gut!
Wir amüsieren uns immer über diese Überaktiven. Diese dicken Menschen, die da mit ihren Stöcken  durch die Gegend latschen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Na ja, das Thema ist ein anderes.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## eca_ch

Die Frage, wieviel Prozent der Männer überhaupt von einem erhöhten PSA Wert zeigen, hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und so habe ich gesucht. Fündig bin ich hier geworden http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc...=rep1&type=pdf 
Im Schnitt haben ca. 10% der Männer einen PSA Wert über 4 ng/ml. Das heisst aber auch, dass 90% der Männer PSA "unauffällig" (im Rahmen der Grenzwerte) sind. Auch wenn man davon ausgeht, dass in ~10% der Fälle der PSA Wert ein falsch negatives Ergebnis liefert, ist der PSA Wert grob geschätzt für 80% ein guter Indikator. Ob das reicht an Sensitivität und Spezifität ist eine individuelle Entscheidung.

Ohne Anpassungen der Grenzwerte (z. B. altersspezifischer CutOff) stimme ich @Hermes aber in gewisser Weise zu, da die Ergebnisse allein fragwürdig sein können. Allerdings werden die Werte nicht von einem Roboter stur nach Algorithmus bestimmt, sondern von einem entsprechend ausgebildeten Arzt, der die Werte in einen Kontext setzen können sollte.

----------


## Hermes_53

further reading: 
http://www.bmj.com/content/339/bmj.b3537
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3392481/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17269614

Ach ich vergaß, Ihr wisst das ja alles - besser. 

Tschulljung, Hermes

----------


## Michi1

Hermes, Jetzt meine Meinung dazu:Ich habe in deinem Profil gelesen was du alles schon hinter dir hast. Am Anfang ist alles wie bei mir, ich habe aber bis jetzt noch keine Tabletten genommen  oder nehmen müssen und mein PSA <0,07. Trotzdem werde ich mich mit der Theorie die hier immer verlinkt wird überhaupt nicht auseinander setzen, schon gar nicht mit deinen Links. Vielleicht ist dir nicht klar das es auch welche gibt die in Ihren Leben noch nichts mit Englisch zu tun hatten. In der Schule wurde es damals ja noch nicht gelernt. Also versuch doch dein Leben so gut wie möglich auf die Reihe zu bringeen und lass dich nicht verarschen. Jeder macht sich mit diesen Schreiben doch nur wichtig und verdient sein Geld damit. Ein Bericht eines Betroffenen sagt viel mehr aus, finde ich.

----------


## buschreiter

> Die Diskussion geht mittlerweile wieder etwas am Ausgangsthema vorbei und zeigt typische Vourteile:
> 
> Zitat Hermes_53:
> 
> 
> 
> Der PSA-Test ist ja auch kein Karzinomspezifischer Test, sondern ein *Organmarker*, wie MD Weiss auch schon geschrieben hat! Niemand ergebt den Anspruch zu sagen, dass wir mit dem PSA einen Tumor nachweisen können, das sagt auch kein Arzt!
> Aber wir können sehen, ob sich etwas in der Prostata tut, um dann mit MRT, Biopsie etc. ein genaueres Bild zu bekommen. Was ist daran schlecht?
> 
> ...


Also ich persönlich bin froh, daß bei mir der PSA zufällig (!) gemessen wurde, auch wenn ich mich dann Stahl und Strahl aussetzen durfte und vorher fast über ein Jahr lang belastend Blutwerte (autsch, das piepst) genommen wurden und ich psychisch ziemlich am Stock ging. Drauf gesch...Wir Männer müssen mal ein bißchen iS Früherkennung (nicht Vorsorge!) sensibilisiert werden. Die meisten Frauen in meinem Alter gehen regelmäßig zum Frauenarzt und dennoch wird teilweise eine verheerende Diagnose gestellt, eben weil es zB für Brustkrebs keinen wirklichen Marker gibt. Wo ist jetzt das Problem der Männer, mal ab dem 40ten Lebensjahr zB jährlich den Organmarker PSA bestimmen zu lassen? Und wenn dadurch nur einer von tausend einen Vorteil hat, ist das mE die Verunsicherung von 999 anderen wert. Außerdem kann ein "guter" PSA ja auch beruhigend sein, oder?   
Aber bis sich diese Denke mal verinnerlicht, dauert es wohl noch. Meine Kollegen in meinem Alter und auch die jüngeren sind auf jeden Fall durch meine Erkrankung und einen daraus resultierenden Vortrag meines Urologen sensibilisiert...insofern Zustimmung zu der Auffassung von Arne von meiner Seite!
Gruß Achim

----------


## uwes2403

> Das ist gut!


Na, ich weiss nicht, das Netz hing schon wieder höher, als beim letzten Mal :-)

@Michi

Deinen Post verstehe ich nicht recht. Niemand zwingt dich, dich zu informieren oder Englisch zu lernen, aber den verlinkten Studienergebnissen rein kommerzielle Interessen zu unterstellen, trifft es nicht wirklich.
Das sind ja keine Webseiten der Alta Klinik o.ä.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

> Na, ich weiss nicht, das Netz hing schon wieder höher, als beim letzten Mal :-)


Moin Uwe,

das liegt aber auch daran, dass du im Alter schrumpfst.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich versuche hier nur ein wenig Entspannung rein zu bringen, weil die Tonlage sich mal wieder hochschaukelt.
 
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

> Jeder macht sich mit diesen Schreiben doch nur wichtig und verdient sein Geld damit. Ein Bericht eines Betroffenen sagt viel mehr aus, finde ich.


Zum zitierten Satz 1: So setzt man Fake News in die Welt. Ohne Beleg die Leute schlecht machen. 
Zu Satz 2: Die Meinung bleibt Dir unbenommen. Dann lass es aber auch beim Bericht de Betroffenen und mache daraus keinen allgemeingültigen Standard.

----------


## Hermes_53

Da ist wohl einer sehr eifersüchtig auf das Glück gesunder Männer. Sonst würde er ihnen nicht systematisch Schaden zufügen wollen und diesen Schaden auch noch klein reden. 


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem der Männer, mal ab dem 40ten Lebensjahr zB jährlich den Organmarker PSA bestimmen zu lassen? Und wenn dadurch nur einer von tausend einen Vorteil hat, ist das mE die Verunsicherung von 999 anderen wert. Außerdem kann ein "guter" PSA ja auch beruhigend sein, oder?


Der letzte Satz des Zitierten ist falsch und wird durch Wiederholen nicht besser. Belege dazu auf englisch oben... 

Zum Schaden gegen Gesunde gibt es auch bei Spiegel TV einen Beitrag: 
http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/spiegeltv...a-1127651.html

----------


## Hvielemi

> _Niemand erhebt den Anspruch zu sagen, 
> dass wir mit dem PSA einen Tumor nachweisen können, ...!_


Oh doch!
Mit einer geeigneten Analyse des PSA-Verlaufes über mehrere Messungen
kann Prostatkrebs sehr wohl nachgewiesen werden.
Schon bei meiner dritten Messung lagen Hinweise vor, und bei der
vierten Messung wär's klar gewesen, zwei Jahre früher als mit
Cutoff-Werten und Biopsie.

Siehe Link "Was ist PSA-Alert" und mein damit (leider nachträglich)
errechnetes Glättli-Dagramm [3]. Nach Abzug der errechneten
Werte für PSA-BPH (blaue Linie) verbleibt PSA-PCa (rot) als reiner
Tumormarker(!). Die errechnete Verdopplungszeit von 7.4 Monaten 
liess auf einen aggressiven Krebs schliessen. Damit hätte ich die 
Biopsie sparen können, die im Übrigen ohnehin zwei Punkte zu tief lag. 


Die Urologie anerkennt 'PSA-Alert' nicht, weil das Programm von einem
selbst PCa-betroffenen Physiker entwickelt wurde. Auch renommierte Uro-
Professoren wollen einfach nicht verstehen, dass da von einem Outsider
etwas Objektives vorgelegt wurde. Stattdessen wurschteln sie weiter mit 
hochgradig subjektiven Gleasen-Scores. 


Wenn schon Früherkennung, dann bitte mit mathematischer Auswertung
der Werte. Im Verdachtsfall lieber ein PSMA-PET/CT oder PSMA-SPECT/CT
als die risikobehaftete Biopsie, ein MRT und ein stets aussageloses 
Knochenszintigramm.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Hinweis:
Obiges scheint mir schlüssig, ist aber nicht in klinischen Studien
evaluiert worden. Man verstehe das nicht als Handlungsanweisung,
sondern als Ausblick in eine bessere Zeit.

----------


## Mikael

> Zurück zum Ausgangsthema: Der PSA-Test erhöht die Chance auf ein frühes Erkennen der Krankheit und deswegen: ja, wer es nicht macht,* spielt mit seinem Leben*!


Sehr gutes Posting, Arne, und zwar von vorn bis hinten, Danke dafür. Da steht so viel richtiges drin, dass man sich selbst ein Bild machen sollte, ob man eben der Logik folgt oder ein paar Weblinks, die von Hermes mit ziemlich pampig-beleidigtem Tonfall garniert wurden. Ich mein, sicher, man kann es auch so machen wie Schwiegermutter, die mit einem Satz immer die gesamte Schulmedizin vom Tisch fegt. Man kann aber auch geschickt mit dem PSA-Wert umgehen und für sich das beste da herausholen. Ja, er ist wackelig. Ja, er ist störanfällig. Aber ja, er ist dennoch ein Indikator, und zwar der beste den wir in Sachen PCa haben. Aber auch das kann man natürlich ausblenden wie das Kind, das die Augen schließt und denkt, niemand kann es mehr sehen. :-)

----------


## Hermes_53

> Oh doch!
> Mit einer geeigneten Analyse des PSA-Verlaufes über mehrere Messungen
> kann Prostatkrebs sehr wohl nachgewiesen werden.
> Schon bei meiner dritten Messung lagen Hinweise vor, und bei der
> vierten Messung wär's klar gewesen, zwei Jahre früher als mit
> Cutoff-Werten und Biopsie.


Na dann lass Dein Verfahren patentieren. Veröffentliche Deinen Beweis im Peer Review, aber bitte ganz weit oben beim BJM oder beim NEJM. Dann brauchen sich Deine Erben lange Zeit keine wirtschaftlichen Sorgen zu machen. 

So allmählich wird das hier zur grotesken Komödie. Damit lasse ich Euch aber alleine.

----------


## reini99

@Konrad: genauso ist es. Hätte ich frühere PSA Werte gehabt, wäre mein PCa noch  heilbar gewesen. Die erste Messung ergab  leider 7,7ng/ml und es wurde die kritische 7ng Grenze überschritten.Was die Polemik von Hermes soll, erschliesst sich  mir nicht.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Hermes_53

> Was die Polemik von Hermes soll, erschliesst sich  mir nicht.


Das ist keine Polemik gewesen, jedenfalls der Vorschlag einer hochrangigen medizinisch fachlichen Veröffentlichung des sog. Beweises. Was die Komödie angeht fürchte ich um Eure Eitelkeiten zum Review Prozess. Also fangt erst mal an! Ihr stimmt doch sicher überein, dass von der Anwendung des Beweises künftig noch viele Männer gerne profitieren sollen.

----------


## Mikael

Vor 2 Postings hast Du noch vollmundig Deinen Abschied aus diesem Thread verkündet.

----------


## Reinhold2

Bei manchen Postings hat man das Gefühl, der Schreiber ist an einer Senffabrik umsatzbeteiligt...;-)
R.

----------

